# Platinum in electronics - identification.



## Anonymous (Mar 10, 2007)

I've read that some capacitors have Pt. Some other components too, I think. Does anyone know how to identify these things. I'd hate to toss Pt after cutting off gold-plated fingers......
I'd like to know what I'm doing, and be able to start filling buckets with stuff like this for later processing. Otherwise I'm afraid to throw out electronics leftovers.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 10, 2007)

I have recovered Pt from them. I'll get to this process one day.

Check it out:

http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=412&highlight=#412

Steve


----------

